# I don't know nothin' bout birthin' no babies...



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola Todas.

I will be transferring to my company's Dubai office in mid-January. My wife and I will be doing at least a two year stint, but we are also ready to start trying for our first rugrat. My question is about the hospitals there, specifically the American hospital in Dubai. Are there any hospitals in which anyone would feel 110% comfortable with delivering a child there? I have not been to the American hospital there yet, but I have my hopes up that it has better standards than the others I have seen. For work, I have visited 18 UAE hospitals and a dozen clinics over the past 10 months and I would definitely send my wife home for her final three months if it truly doesn't get better than them.

Thanks so much for your input. We are moving regardless of the answers to my question, but this is something very important to us (more so than package amounts and finding affordable living), so I want you to know we really appreciate and look forward to your input!

Also, 10 bonus points to whoever can name the movie from which I took my thread title. (quit googling it. that's cheating) 

Thanks,
Starv


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Can answer the film question.

Classic film, "Gone With The Wind"


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

*bonus point gone*



Ogri750 said:


> Can answer the film question.
> 
> Classic film, "Gone With The Wind"


Ogri has taken the bonus points. Good job! Now, Expatforum rep points and a million thanks for all future posters who can answer the hospital questions!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Popular hospitals for expats giving birth are the American Hospital and Medcare. Al Wasl is a government hospital but has the best neo-natal unit and is good for potential difficult births. I have friends who have given birth at each of them and has decent experiences. (Princess Haya gave birth at Al Wasl.)


-


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Popular hospitals for expats giving birth are the American Hospital and Medcare. Al Wasl is a government hospital but has the best neo-natal unit and is good for potential difficult births. I have friends who have given birth at each of them and has decent experiences. (Princess Haya gave birth at Al Wasl.)
> 
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba! This news is very encouraging. I knew I could count on your infinite wisdom. Repped.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

good to know about the hospitals in case of future children.


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

Check out xxxxx there is an interesting thread on there about Al Wasl that may put you off going there. For aftercare trixabell.com provide maternity nurses and nannies etc.
There is also a breastfeeding support group in Dubai also on yahoo groups who meet up regular.

Good luck getting up the duff!


----------

